# [Taller Wi-Fi] Amplificador 1W (Diagramas,PCB,FZ,etc.)



## biosystem32 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hola a todos, bien, hoy les traigo un amplificador de 1w (30dBm) para wifi (wireless 2,4GHz). básicamente el costo de este es más o menos entre los 60 a 80$; todo depende del IC, lo demás es menor a 5$ (todos los precios de argentina). 

Para este amplificador vamos a utilizar un IC llamado RF2126; que trabaja amplificando los 20dbm (ganancia del dispositivo) a 30dbm (1w de salida a antena). Ver Tabla de DBM a WATTS.





*Circuito:*



*PCB:* (30mm x 30mm segun el Fritzing)



+ Datasheets 

*DESCARGAR:*
Diseño + Parte RF2126
Tamaño: 33k
Archivo: RAR
Archivos: RF2126.fzpz (ejecutar primero); Amplificador1W.fz (Diseño)
Upload: Arg-Wireless Host Files
Link: http://arghostfiles.netau.net/Amplificador%201W%20RF2126.FZ.rar


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 14, 2011)

Gracias por el aporte... se ve bastante sencillo!

Claro que sencillo no será en conseguir el ic... que pena por ello, pero en ebay es muy probable que existan


----------



## biosystem32 (Jun 18, 2011)

mumish13 dijo:


> Gracias por el aporte... se ve bastante sencillo!
> 
> Claro que sencillo no será en conseguir el ic... que pena por ello, pero en ebay es muy probable que existan



si tienes razon.


----------



## Americo8888 (Jun 20, 2011)

Hola,he mirado con atención el circuito presentado por biosystem32, y me temo que no funcionará,el PCB debe ser mínimo FR4 doble capa, los componentes deben ser si o si tipo SMD,de montaje superficial y tamaño reducido(805),además las lineas de entrada y salida de RF deben ser tipo microstrip o microcinta,la inductancia de 4,7nH puede ser un componente SMD o un trazo muy calculado de microcinta,saludos.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 20, 2011)

Bastante razon americo8888, para estas frecuencias una PCB como esta fácilmente podria provocar estragos... como autooscilaciones, espurias, problemas de permeabilidad, inestablilidad, entre otras cosas.

Saludos


----------



## juan9219 (Oct 1, 2011)

alguno lo armo??


----------



## DavidMJ (Dic 3, 2011)

Mirad este circuito, el pcb es el utilizado en las placas comercializadas de amplificadores wifi 1watt http://www.radiolocman.com/shem/schematics.html?di=64364
es el mismo pcb que el de la placa de la imagen, ahora solo falta conseguir el RT 2126, en ebay no lo he encontrado, si alguien lo encuentra me puede pasar el link?

Salu2


----------



## kanixes (Ago 31, 2012)

buenas Interesante Propuesta!! disculpen la ignorancia de mi pregunta . . . pero esto me sirve para amplificar la señal de mi modem " WIFI "?

y Cual es el Alcance de este ampli de 1W ?

Gracias por el Aporte


----------



## lsedr (Ago 31, 2012)

DavidMJ dijo:


> Mirad este circuito, el pcb es el utilizado en las placas comercializadas de amplificadores wifi 1watt http://www.radiolocman.com/shem/schematics.html?di=64364
> es el mismo pcb que el de la placa de la imagen, ahora solo falta conseguir el RT 2126, en ebay no lo he encontrado, si alguien lo encuentra me puede pasar el link?
> 
> Salu2



fácil.... 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/RF2126-SOP-...464?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f17681fa8

saludos c


----------



## tiago (Sep 1, 2012)

kanixes dijo:


> buenas Interesante Propuesta!! disculpen la ignorancia de mi pregunta . . . pero esto me sirve para amplificar la señal de mi modem " WIFI "?
> 
> y Cual es el Alcance de este ampli de 1W ?
> 
> Gracias por el Aporte



Sí, es para "wi-fi", o sea para tu modem. El montaje exige extremo cuidado, pues esas frecuencias son muy críticas.

Con 1 Watio puedes llegar muy lejos, según la antena que tengas En la Universidad Politécnica de Valencia (UPV) se han logrado alcanzar 120 Km. sólo con la potencia que entrega una tarjeta de las de PC. Eso sí, parábolas de 135 con iluminador bi-quad.

Saludos.


----------



## Andrxx (Sep 1, 2012)

tiago dijo:


> Si, es para "wi-fi", o sea para tu modem. El montaje exige extremo cuidado, pues esas frecuencias son muy críticas.
> 
> Con 1 Watio puedes llegar muy lejos, según la antena que tengas En la Universidad Politécnica de Valencia (UPV) se han logrado alcanzar 120 Km. sólo con la potencia que entrega una tarjeta de las de PC. Eso sí, parábolas de 135 con iluminador bi-quad.
> 
> Saludos.



Si, llegué yo a leer ese artículo en el que alcanzaron los 120 Km con WI-FI aunque yo me hago una pregunta ¿en que canal emitieron?


----------



## tiago (Sep 1, 2012)

Andrxx dijo:


> Si, llegué yo a leer ese artículo en el que alcanzaron los 120 Km con WI-FI aunque yo me hago una pregunta ¿en que canal emitieron?



Eso ya no lo sé. Se trata de experimentación. Quizá en según que sitio convenga mas emitir en un canal u otro, sería conveniente monitorizar el espectro in situ.

Tengo un amigo que en un reproductor tipo MP3 de Apple, no recuerdo mas, tiene una aplicación que permite visualizar el espectro en esas frecuencias. Así cuando viene a mi casa, reajusto mi wi-fi


----------



## Andrxx (Sep 1, 2012)

Si, yo conozco dos programas parecidos, NetworkStumbler e InSSIDer, este último, incorpora un "analizador de espectro" para WIFI.


----------



## juanete (Nov 19, 2015)

Hola armo alguen este amplificador ?funciona bien?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 2, 2015)

Hola a todos , devemos recordar que las trasmissiones de WIFI son bidirecionales y ese amplificador NO , asi es nesesario la ayuda de un circuito adicional para hacer las comutaciones de ida y vinda de sinales (TX/RX) .
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Antonyyara (Dic 22, 2018)

Hola a todos parece que es facil de hacer pero esque no veo de donde se alimenta o donde va el positivo y el negativo de este esquema


----------



## tiago (Dic 22, 2018)

Antonyyara dijo:


> Hola a todos parece que es facil de hacer pero esque no veo de donde se alimenta o donde va el positivo y el negativo de este esquema


Ese integrado lleva la parte inferior soldable, y es GND.
Para mas datos: 2126
Del circuito propuesto arriba lo puedes deducir, porque lo pone.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 22, 2018)

Algo que puede contribuir con este proyecto, una muy completa guía de cálculo y construcción de una antena"F" invertida para 2,4GHz mediante el método Strip board


----------



## mcrven (Dic 22, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Algo que puede contribuir con este proyecto, una muy completa guía de cálculo y construcción de una antena"F" invertida para 2,4GHz mediante el método Strip board



Para construir esa antena, propongo dibujarla sobre una lámina de cobre o, mejor aún de latón, de entre 1,00 mm y 1,50 mm de espesor y cortarla con una sierrita caladora del tipo que utilizan los joyeros (Sin ánimo de pasar por arrogante, soy experto con este instrumento). Igual trato se daría al plano de tierra. Luego se colocaría la antena en vertical y centrada sobre éste último, dejando un orificio para el conector en el lugar adecuado. Al final se podría estañar el conjunto y/o de una, bañarlo en plata con electrólisis.

¿Será que estoy elucubrando?


----------



## pandacba (Dic 22, 2018)

Es mucho más práctico realizarla en un pcb.
Para ello aporto alguna documentación aclaratoria/ampliatoria a la info de @Fogonazo


----------



## mcrven (Dic 22, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Es mucho más práctico realizarla en un pcb.
> Para ello aporto alguna documentación aclaratoria/ampliatoria a la info de @Fogonazo



Buen material Panda. Será bueno dejarlo en el recicladero.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 22, 2018)

mcrven dijo:


> Buen material Panda. _*Será bueno dejarlo en el recicladero*_.


¿¿¿¿      ????


----------



## tvunco (Sep 21, 2020)

Gracias por el aporte, estaria bueno combiran este proyecto con las antenas audiovisuales de tvunco.


----------

